# 18T servo upgrades or servo saver fixes?



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

I run the 18T with a nascar body on oval and the steering just sucks. IS there and easy fix for the poor design for the servo saver and plus what small servo will fit this if I want to change it?


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

lots of metal type servo linkage for the 18t's on ebay !! you can get just about any brand servo to fit in it also, but do the linkage first and see how it is !!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Ken, Scott and I have been running ours at JAM's when both of us are there. I've gone to an Integy bellcrank setup that takes out a lot of the slop. Here's a link to the Tower Hobbies site. http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0001P?&I=LXKZP7

I've also switched to an Airtronics 94091Z servo. I use the stock servo saver with two red associated o-rings stretched over it. It tightenes up the saver, allows it to center, and takes out some slop. You'll have to either raise the servo with some washers under the mounts or cut out the chassis just below the saver to allow extra clearance for the o-rings.

I'm planning on getting to JAM's this Sat. if you have time, stop and check mine out.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks I will give it a try. I have used a cut down shock spring around the servo saver but it doesn't stay on the saver for the whole night. I will look for the servo. I assume the servo saver will fit right on the new servo? I like the idea of the o rings they may stay on the servo saver better.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey ken how bout some pics of your car id like to see that car with a nascar body on it


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

I don't have the car here with me. I left it in my tool box at the track. I will email pics next week.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

what company makes the nascar bodies?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

prob a Mcallister 1/12th body. right Ken?


----------

